# DVD player no lee dvd solo cd y mp3



## mchr_75

PODRIAN DECIRME COMO REPARAR EL DVD AUDIOVOX D1812 YA QUE NO LEE DVD solo cd y mp3

TENGO IMPEDANCIA DE MOTORES sin energia

motor de cd 9.5 ohms
motor de lector 6.4 ohms


----------



## Apollo

Hola mchr_75:

Esta falla normalmente es causada por el lector laser, el cuál ya no tiene la ganancia correcta, ya que los DVD utilizan dos tipos de diodo laser, Uno para leer DVD y otro para leer CD, MP3, etc.

Siempre que me he topado con esta falla, primero trato deajustar la ganancia de láser del DVD, en caso de que no pueda darle más ganancia lo reeemplazo y se soluciona el problema, nunca me he topado con otro componente averiado.

Espero y te sea útil esta información.
Saludos al foro


----------



## maraya

estimado Apollo en que lugar del dvd ajusto la ganancia, ya que yo tengo el mismo problema el equipo es un Phillips modelo DVP4050


----------



## Apollo

Hola Manuel:

Normalmente si el equipo es de buena marca, en el pick-up láser tienes dos pequeños presets, uno es para el diodo del DVD y el otro es para el CD, en el circuito impreso viene marcado cuál es cada uno.

En caso de no contar con las marcas, necesitas el diagrama o en su defecto el Datasheeet del Pick-up  para saber cuál mover.

Una vex que sepas cuál es el ajuste (Digamos, la forma más correcta) se hace midiendo la señal de RF que llega al procesador desde el pick-up con el osciloscopio, de esta manera ajustas tanto al ganancia como el tracking y el enfoque.

En caso de no contar con el osciloscopio, es más difícil, ya que sólo puedes ajustar la ganancia, (Yo llevo muchos años reparando equipos, pero aún así es muy difícil, por no decir imposible ajustar correctamente el tracking y el enfoque sin osciloscopio).

Si sólo piensas mover el ajuste de la ganancia, puedes moverlo en sentido contrario a las manecillas del reloj, pero sólo un poco... MUY POCO... medio milímetro o menos es suficiente, ya que al darle más ganancia al led, este tiene una "memoria" por llamarlo de alguna manera, y mientras más ganancia le des, ya no puedes regresar al nivel anterior, ya que funcionaría peor.

Espero y te sea útil esta información.
Saludos al foro


----------



## maraya

muchas gracias  apollo, lamentablemente no tengo osciloscopio, pero voy a revizar bien el equipo siguiendo tus recomendaciones, y ahi vere.

Saludos
Manuel Araya


----------



## Ravzake

Apollo dijo:
			
		

> Hola Manuel:
> 
> Normalmente si el equipo es de buena marca, en el pick-up láser tienes dos pequeños presets, uno es para el diodo del DVD y el otro es para el CD, en el circuito impreso viene marcado cuál es cada uno.
> 
> En caso de no contar con las marcas, necesitas el diagrama o en su defecto el Datasheeet del Pick-up  para saber cuál mover.
> 
> Una vex que sepas cuál es el ajuste (Digamos, la forma más correcta) se hace midiendo la señal de RF que llega al procesador desde el pick-up con el osciloscopio, de esta manera ajustas tanto al ganancia como el tracking y el enfoque.
> 
> En caso de no contar con el osciloscopio, es más difícil, ya que sólo puedes ajustar la ganancia, (Yo llevo muchos años reparando equipos, pero aún así es muy difícil, por no decir imposible ajustar correctamente el tracking y el enfoque sin osciloscopio).
> 
> Si sólo piensas mover el ajuste de la ganancia, puedes moverlo en sentido contrario a las manecillas del reloj, pero sólo un poco... MUY POCO... medio milímetro o menos es suficiente, ya que al darle más ganancia al led, este tiene una "memoria" por llamarlo de alguna manera, y mientras más ganancia le des, ya no puedes regresar al nivel anterior, ya que funcionaría peor.
> 
> Espero y te sea útil esta información.
> Saludos al foro




Oiga, y ke tan malo es moverle aal laser? 
si compro uno nuevo, como le hago para ajustarlo? 
ayuda porfa


----------



## Apollo

Hola Ravzake:

Pues es tan malo como le muevas y sin tener los conocimientos, la práctica y los instrumentos adecuados.

Todos los pick-up nuevos vienen ajustados sobre un standard, Las anteriores generaciones de pick-ups tenían 3 presets en el ensamble del laser, ganancia, enfoque y tracking, pero el ajuste se volvía muy complicado, al cambiarlos había que ajustar los tres, los de nueva generación ya sólo traen el de ganancia, el enfoque y el tracking se ajustan desde la placa del equipo.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------



## davidperez690

Apollo dijo:
			
		

> Hola Manuel:
> 
> Normalmente si el equipo es de buena marca, en el pick-up láser tienes dos pequeños presets, uno es para el diodo del DVD y el otro es para el CD, en el circuito impreso viene marcado cuál es cada uno.
> 
> En caso de no contar con las marcas, necesitas el diagrama o en su defecto el Datasheeet del Pick-up  para saber cuál mover.
> 
> Una vex que sepas cuál es el ajuste (Digamos, la forma más correcta) se hace midiendo la señal de RF que llega al procesador desde el pick-up con el osciloscopio, de esta manera ajustas tanto al ganancia como el tracking y el enfoque.
> 
> En caso de no contar con el osciloscopio, es más difícil, ya que sólo puedes ajustar la ganancia, (Yo llevo muchos años reparando equipos, pero aún así es muy difícil, por no decir imposible ajustar correctamente el tracking y el enfoque sin osciloscopio).
> 
> Si sólo piensas mover el ajuste de la ganancia, puedes moverlo en sentido contrario a las manecillas del reloj, pero sólo un poco... MUY POCO... medio milímetro o menos es suficiente, ya que al darle más ganancia al led, este tiene una "memoria" por llamarlo de alguna manera, y mientras más ganancia le des, ya no puedes regresar al nivel anterior, ya que funcionaría peor.
> 
> Espero y te sea útil esta información.
> Saludos al foro




Hola apollo existe algun manual o me podes orientar en como calibrar el laser, usando un osciloscopio, de una lectora de CD. Desde ya muchisimas gracias


----------



## antuanvidal

Hola acá les dejo una imagen del lector grabador LG GSA H55N en mi caso el grabador no me grababa los DVDs doble capa lo que arreglé girando el preset en el sentido que dice la foto, al momento de grabar fíjense en el estado del Buffer grande (Nero) si este oscila entre un 98% a 100% es por que el grabador a quedado bien calibrado, si este valor cae lo mas probable es que no puedan finalizar con exito la grabacion y tendran que comprar mas doble capa y ya saben todos que no son de lo mas barato

saludos a todos y suerte!​


----------



## Danjey

Que tal, tengo el problema de que mi LG GSA-H55N no lee CD's, por lógica tampoco los graba, lee perfectamente los DVD's pero graba con ligeros errores, los DVD quemados no se ven "parejos" en la grabación, ya que se notan zurcos después de la mitad del disco. He hecho limpieza total de la unidad (lubricación de rieles, sopleteo del lente, ajuste de cables internos, limpieza del lente con isopropílico) y esto no se ha reparado. Lo que me resta sería aumentar la ganancia con los presets sólo que necesito saber la orientación y qué tanto girarlos, arriba hay 2 respuestas distintas respecto a esto, "APOLLO" dice que girar al contrario de las manecillas del reloj, y la imagen de "ANTUANVIDAL" muestra el giro justo como las manecillas.
Espero puedan ayudarme.
Saludos!!


----------



## Mil transistores

Apollo dijo:


> Hola mchr_75:
> 
> Esta falla normalmente es causada por el lector laser, el cuál ya no tiene la ganancia correcta, ya que los DVD utilizan dos tipos de diodo laser, Uno para leer DVD y otro para leer CD, MP3, etc.
> 
> Siempre que me he topado con esta falla, primero trato deajustar la ganancia de láser del DVD



hola foreros como puedo darle tengo que hacer para darle mas ganancia les cuento. Tengo un philips el cual lee CD pero no tomas los DVD pero si le quito la tapa que agarra el disco. le pongo un disco de DVD y lo toma !!! que puede que esto tenga que ver con la ganancia 

gracias y saludos a todos


----------

